# Unir potencias de fuentes



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Abr 16, 2010)

Buenas, tengo una gran duda y es lo siguiente: si tengo  dos fuentes de 12V Nippon America Modelo DVP-1212
como la que se ve en la imagen



12 Volts 12 Amperes, la cual trabaja muy bien a 10 o 11 Amperes, comprobado y por largo tiempo con una planta de carro (comprobado), mi pregunta es si se puede hacer algo así: es decir; unir la salida de potencia de ambas fuentes, para hacer una del mismo voltaje, 12V pero con la potencia de ambas.


Muchos dirán pero porque no compras una de 24 Amperes, porque de 24 Amperes no es muy confiable.


----------



## alexus (Abr 16, 2010)

En realidad, poder puedes.


----------



## zxeth (Abr 16, 2010)

Emm, yo quiero hacer la misma pregunta pero con fuentes switching de pc. pero en lugar de en paralelo, las quiero poner en serie así tengo +-12. Parece que no hay problema mientras que sea una fuente totalmente continua,


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Emm, yo quiero hacer la misma pregunta pero con fuentes switching de pc.


Buscá por el foro, que eso ya se trató. Hay un hilo (creo que de Mnicolau) donde se explica cómo hacer las conexiones y cómo NO hacerlas, que te podés mandar un mocazo.

Saludos


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Abr 17, 2010)

Gracias por responder chicos, pero aun no se, es que si conectar las fuentes de ese modo les pueda causar algún corto y dañarse.


----------



## betodj (Abr 17, 2010)

Precaución: (corriente de salida 24 A)
a) Si fuesen "baterias" NO tendrías problemas.
b) Pero si tienes dos fuentes (rectificadores) podrías tener problemas debido a que estas no estan aisladas de la red y puede NO haber sincronización en la rectificación entre cada uno de los rectificadores (La toma no es lineal sino alterna variante en el tiempo) 
c)"Creo" que para poder ponerlas en paralelo deben poner ambos transformadores (es decir ambas clavijas) de cada rectificador en fase. (aqui aplica lo de las clavijas polarizadas (fase, neutro, tierra fisica) 
d)Pero antes de hacer nada,escuchemos otras opiniones. !Un saludo¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2010)

Si ponés las fuente (salida de contínua) en paralelo , no necesitás poner los transformadores en fase, aunque podrías tener problemas si no son idénticas y tienen distintas impedancias de salida , entonces una podría suministrar más corriente y quemarse.

 Saludos !


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 17, 2010)

Hola, si puedes aumentar el amperaje.. solamente tendrías que poner al positivo de cada una un diodo, como minimo de 15 Amperes.... es decir el ánodo de cada diodo hacia el borne positivo de cada fuente, y juntas los dos cátodos como común positivo....

Lógicamente tendrás una pequeña caída de voltaje, pero lo mas seguro que en el interior de la fuente debe haber un ajuste, para que puedas compensar la caída de voltaje del diodo, los bornes negativos no hay problema, los juntas solamente...


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Abr 18, 2010)

Ok, gracias a todos por sus respuestas, haré una prueba, yo había pensado lo de los diodos, ponerle unos 4 diodos, uno por salida, en los negativos invertido, pero quería saber si alguien ha tenido la experiencia de hacerlo, yo uso una fuente de 25 Amp con una planta de carro, pero esta no me da mas de 14 Amp, y la fuente pequeña (12 Amp) si me da cerca de 11, por eso pensaba que así unía dos de 12 Amp, obtendría por lo menos unos 16 o 18 Amp, con eso me conformo.


----------



## alexus (Abr 18, 2010)

Que es una planta de carro ?


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Abr 18, 2010)

Un amplificador de car audio, por aquí se le dice planta.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 1, 2022)

Hola, consulta, se puede poner 3 fuentes de 30 Volt unidas para lograr 90 Volt, si hago un transformador con 3 salidas de 30 Volt y coloco 3 puentes de diodos y 3 lm317,¿ se pueden ir sumando en tensión?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2022)

Si, si se puede. La GND de la segunda se conecta a la salida de la primera, y la GND de la tercera a la salida de la segunda.
Entre la GND de la primera y la salida de la tercera tenes la suma de las tres fuentes.
No solo se suman sino que también tenes salidas intermedias...


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 1, 2022)

Tengo que hacer un plano, que habría que ponerle 3 potenciometros, así se van sumando a medida que se regulan?


----------



## unmonje (Jun 1, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Tengo que hacer un plano, que habría que ponerle 3 potenciometros, así se van sumando a medida que se regulan?


Como dice el Doctor, es correcto, solo que, debe tener mucho cuidado porque, al menor descuido al manipular sus controles, puede por error, destruir la carga. Es decir lo que le conecte usted  a las fuentes.
Para evitar eso, es recomendable poner* llaves* de* pasos discretos *, para subir o bajar los voltajes, de manera de no hacer un desastre.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 1, 2022)

Yo pensaba que uniendo los positivos se sumaban, osea llegaba a 30 volt con la primer fuente, regulando de 1.2 a 30 y agregaba la segunda fuente separando los positivos con un diodo, así la segunda y la tercera todas con 3 potenciometros, así regula de 0 a 90, pero creo que estoy equivocado en la construcción de la fuente.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 1, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Yo pensaba que uniendo los positivos se sumaban, osea llegaba a 30 volt con la primer fuente, regulando de 1.2 a 30 y agregaba la segunda fuente separando los positivos con un diodo, así la segunda y la tercera todas con 3 potenciometros, así regula de 0 a 90, pero creo que estoy equivocado en la construcción de la fuente.


Define "uniendo".
Si los pones en paralelo sumas la corriente, si los pones en serie sumas la tensión. Con algunos peros ambos, va a funcionar regumal en ambos casos.
Solo recomendaría eso para un caso de emergencia, de uso puntual. Si necesitas una fuente de 90V, no imagino para que, construye una de 90V sin atajos.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 1, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Define "uniendo".
> Si los pones en paralelo sumas la corriente, si los pones en serie sumas la tensión. Con algunos peros ambos, va a funcionar regumal en ambos casos.
> Solo recomendaría eso para un caso de emergencia, de uso puntual. Si necesitas una fuente de 90V, no imagino para que, construye una de 90V sin atajos.


Es una fuente para anodizar aros de titanio la corriente es 200 miliampers, no entendí como ponerlos en serie, con respecto a gnd, tiene que regular de 1.2 a 90.
Sería algo así?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 2, 2022)

Exactamente.

Ten mucho cuidado si las fuentes son metalicas, de no unir electricamente las carcasas, y lo mismo con las puestas a tierra.

Como dice @Scooter , es recomendable realizar una fuente para ese voltaje en específico.

Y ojo con la tensión maxima de los LM...


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 2, 2022)

Si, gracias estoy con más dudas con esta fuente, que explote todo en la primer conexión!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2022)

Fijate en la foto: mis tres fuentes (dos de 20V y una de 5V) están conectadas en serie para lograr casi 45V totales de salida.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 2, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Si, gracias estoy con más dudas con esta fuente, que explote todo en la primer conexión!


Por lo que andas preguntando, es lo mas probale.
Si lo tienes claro ya no está claro que funcione ok, sin tenerlo claro se masca la tragedia.
90V ya son bastantes V y son algo peligrosos, bastante peligroso.
He trabajado con 48V y ya se pone tensa la cosa


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 2, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fijate en la foto: mis tres fuentes (dos de 20V y una de 5V) están conectadas en serie para lograr casi 45V totales de salida.


Voy a intentar hacerlo un plano estaría re bueno de como conectar los 3 lm317, seria genial, gracias por el aporte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Voy a intentar hacerlo un plano estaría re bueno de como conectar los 3 lm317, seria genial, gracias por el aporte


Los LM317 se conectan como siempre. Solo tenés que armar las tres fuentes independientes, cada una con su propio secundario del trafo o con transformadores separados...es lo mismo. Luego conectas las fuentes EN SERIE: GND de una con la salida +V de la otra, excepto la GND de la primera, que no se conecta a +V de ninguna fuente y que será el negativo de la suma de tensiones. La salida de la ultima fuente de la serie será la +V de salida y tampoco se conecta a ninguna GND.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 2, 2022)

Si, lo hice así, mi duda es el poteciometro de regulacion


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 2, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Si, lo hice así, mi duda es el poteciometro de regulacion


Tienes que desvincular (ayslar) los tierras de cada una de las 3 fuentes.
Cosidere como tierra la fuente mas baja , su salida positiva conectas en la "tierra" (esa es flotante)  de la segunda fuente , la salida positiva de la segunda fuente conectas en la "tierra" (esa tanbien es flotante) de la tercera y urtima fuente , su salida positiva y definitiva es la sumatoria de las 3 fuentes y relacionada con lo tierra de la premera fuente.
!Suerte!


----------



## FelML (Jun 2, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Si, lo hice así, mi duda es el poteciometro de regulacion


Necesitas 3 potenciómetros, uno por fuente. Pero puedes poner un potenciómetro cuádruple lineal (de los utilizados en audio) para manejar la tensión de salida con un solo mando. Así repartes la tensión de salida entre las 3 fuentes de igual forma.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 2, 2022)

hice una simulación en proteus estaría bien así ? la masa o gnd esta bien así?, gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 2, 2022)

FelML dijo:


> Pero puedes poner un potenciómetro cuádruple lineal (de los utilizados en audio) para manejar la tensión de salida con un solo mando.


Ojo que al hacer esto, estarias regulando de forma logaritmica casi, ya que aumentas el triple por cada paso del recorrido del potenciometro.

Otro punto a tener en cuenta con regulacion con LM317, es que la tension minimo total es de 3.6V y NO 1.2V como se supone


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2022)

No tengo ni uso Proteus así que no sé.


callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Si, lo hice así, mi duda es el poteciometro de regulacion


Que corno tiene que ver el potenciómetro de regulación???
Te dije: *hacé tres fuentes independientes con el 317*. Probás cada una por separado, y si todas andan OK, las ponés en serie. Fin.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 2, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No tengo ni uso Proteus así que no sé.
> 
> Que corno tiene que ver el potenciómetro de regulación???
> Te dije: *hacé tres fuentes independientes con el 317*. Probás cada una por separado, y si todas andan OK, las ponés en serie. Fin.


Sin los potes me queda fija en 90 volt, con los potes puedo regular de 3 a 90 volt, en proteus funciona, pero no se si están bien así, 👍


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> Sin los potes me queda fija en 90 volt, con los potes puedo regular de 3 a 90 volt, en proteus funciona, pero no se si están bien así, 👍


      
En el foro debe estar el circuito de la fuente con el LM317 mas de un millón de veces. También están varias hojas de datos y varios hilos que discuten el tema. Como no vas a saber si está bien o mal???
Te repito: *Cada fuente es una fuente normal y corriente que usa un LM317 y está completamente separada de las otras.*


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 2, 2022)

Sugiero armen una fuente de 50v  con un trafo de equipo de audio......  el circuito es sencillo
Si alguien quiere aventurarse...... avisar...... ya somos dos


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 2, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En el foro debe estar el circuito de la fuente con el LM317 mas de un millón de veces. También están varias hojas de datos y varios hilos que discuten el tema. Como no vas a saber si está bien o mal???
> Te repito: *Cada fuente es una fuente normal y corriente que usa un LM317 y está completamente separada de las otras.*


A eso me refería, jamás puse un lm317 en serie.


----------



## switchxxi (Jun 2, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> A eso me refería, jamás puse un lm317 en serie.



Sigues uniendo las tierras... Mas arriba el Doc te dijo como se conecta.

Para hacerlo aun mas fácil: Crea un circuito con un LM317 y en vez de símbolos de tierras usa un nodo y ponle de nombre: GND1. Una vez tengas echo un circuito duplícalo y lo único que le cambiaras será el nombre al nodo de GND.

Cuando tengas la cantidad de circuitos que quieras tendrás, por cada circuito, un positivo (salida del regulador) y un GNDx -donde "x" representa el nombre de la tierra de ese circuito", solo te queda conectarlos como te indicaron acá.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> jamás puse un lm317 en serie.


Y dale....
No estás poniendo los 317 en serie!!! Estas poniendo las fuentes completas!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 3, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> A eso me refería, jamás puse un lm317 en serie.


!Mas una ves : Tienes que desvincular los tierras de las fuentes senon NO te anda !
Como lo transformador enpleyado (creo jo ) es de multiplos secundarios eso es perfectamente factible , o sea los secundarios ya son Galvanicamente ayslados.
Arme en la practica una fuente y probala , despues arma la seguintes totalmente independente entre si  (anoser lo transformador que es conmun) , probelas y asi despues puedes unirlas en serie y reteste todo lo engendro nuevamente.
Ese engendro logra fornir tensiones desde aproximadamente 3,74Voltios hasta los 90 Voltios y NO 1,25 como pensado a principio ( para lofgrar eso tendrias que "apagar" o mejor cortocircuitar dos fuentes para que su minima tensión possible no sume con de las otras.
!Suerte!


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 3, 2022)

funciona asi , pero no puedo regular de 5 a 90, esta es la duda te tenia como agrego los potenciómetros para regular?


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 3, 2022)

Esta mal, esta muy mal, y lo peor que tu tambien, porque NO estas leyendo las respuestas.

Se te dijo que armes 3 fuentes SIN usar el símbolo de GND, y tu lo colocaste.

Se te dijo armar UNA fuente con el LM317, luego duplicarla y SOLO unir las salidas, nada mas, y tu estas uniendo la salida de un LM al pin de ajuste del otro.

Se te dijo colocar 3 potenciometros, o en su defecto 1 cuadruple, y ni siquiera eso tuviste en cuenta

Te sugiero releas e interprete todo, porque así no llegamos a nada


----------



## Scooter (Jun 3, 2022)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> funciona asi , pero no puedo regular de 5 a 90, esta es la duda te tenia como agrego los potenciómetros para regular?


Está mal.
Lee.
Borra la maldita tierra de una vez que te lo han dicho mil veces y no hay manera de que la quites.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jun 3, 2022)

Durisimo!!! Ya entendí era más fácil de lo que pensaba, cuando uno nace pelotudo no mejora mas


----------



## FelML (Jun 3, 2022)

Te aconsejo está conexión, sino los condensadores tendrán una tensión muy superior a la realmente necesaria (no debes de ponerlos a la masa de 0V). Y al menos de unos 50V o 60V de tensión máxima.
Los potenciometros puedes poner uno múltiple con los ejes unidos, los hay de dos y cuatro.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 3, 2022)

Insisto en mi recomendación de hacer UNA fuente.


----------

